# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چی شد علاقه مند شدید؟(پزشکی، دندان و دارو)

## dream it

عزیزان جان درود
سوالم منظور خاصی نداره و به عمقش فکر نکنید. اصلا فرض بر این که همه رشته های دیگه رونق دارن و سر رشته پزشکی شاهد جنگ نیستیم. میخوام از اونایی که علاقه مند به پزشکی و همینطور رشته های دندان و دارو هستن بپرسم دقیقا چجوری وچرا علاقه مند به این رشته ها شدید یعنی چی دیدید ازشون؟ (لطفا مثل سریالای ایرانی سانسور نکنید و سریع نرید سراغ اصل مطلب. مثل سریالای ترکیه ای کلا روند علاقه مند شدنتونو از اول آشنایی تا آخر تعریف کنید  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## dream it

:Yahoo (2):

----------


## zahra_zahra

فقط و فقط سریال کره ای پزشکان جوان   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Ebrahim999

تصور ناجي بودن حس خيلي خوبي بهم ميده
حتي حقوق پزشك و شغل ديگه يكي بود بازم ميرفتم

----------


## ali.rainy

اولویت ها

پول
منزلت اجتماعی
میزان جلب توجه و جذب توجه دیگران
نیاز به کمک کردن به دیگری (شخصیت فداکار)
وضعیت بد اقتصادی و مسطح نبودن بازار کار در ایران
نبود سیستم مالیاتی قوی و پاسخگو نبودن دکتر به هیچ بن البشری
عدم شناخت از خود، علایق و توانمندی ها
کشک بودن علاقه در ایران

البته ترتیب این ها برای هر کسی ممکن است فرق بکند. به جز اندک و انگشت شماری که علاقه واقعی دارند و صرفا بر اساس جو جامعه حرف نمی زنند.

----------


## dars

کشک بودن علاقه در ایران

----------


## 76farshad

وضعیت اقتصادی!

----------


## arweenn

یبار رفتم دکتر 
الرژی داشتم 
انقدر خوب امعا و احشا درونیمو براش توضیح دادم که کجا احساس خفگی می کنم گفت شما دانشجوی پزشکی هستین؟ :Yahoo (4):  گفتم نه 
گفت بشی هم بد نیست  :Yahoo (50): 
همین دیگه
گرفتارمون کرد لامصب :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hell queen

علاقه مند نشدم.
دنبال پولم.
برامم فرقی نداره چه رشته ای باشه.
هر کدومش که پول بیشتری داره ، براش تلاش میکنم.
"چون شرایط منو وادار به همچین کاری میکنه"

----------


## dars

> یبار رفتم دکتر 
> الرژی داشتم 
> انقدر خوب امعا و احشا درونیمو براش توضیح دادم که کجا احساس خفگی می کنم گفت شما دانشجوی پزشکی هستین؟ گفتم نه 
> گفت بشی هم بد نیست 
> همین دیگه
> گرفتارمون کرد لامصب


من هم به این مصیبت دچار شده بودم البته تو مطب دندون پزشکی 
یه جوری بهش آدرس دادم که کدوم دندونم مشکل داره که همه دهنشون وا مونده بود

----------


## arweenn

> من هم به این مصیبت دچار شده بودم البته تو مطب دندون پزشکی 
> یه جوری بهش آدرس دادم که کدوم دندونم مشکل داره که همه دهنشون وا مونده بود


دکتره چیزی نگفت؟

----------


## shirin.sa

علاقه ام به پزشکی بود یعنی تجری و واسه ی علاقه ام به پزشکی انتخاب کردم ولی الان کم کم دارم منصرف میشم مخصوصا بعد شنیدن این همه چیزدرمودرد پزشکی علاقه ام داره میره سمت دندون

----------


## dars

> دکتره چیزی نگفت؟


دکتره دوست بابام بود می دونست پشت کنکورم ولی دستیارش از دانش دندون شناسیم تعجب نمود

----------


## shirin.sa

بچه ها دندون یاپزشکی

----------


## arweenn

> دکتره دوست بابام بود می دونست پشت کنکورم ولی دستیارش از دانش دندون شناسیم تعجب نمود


درسته خانم دکتر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## black diamond

معلم اول دبیرستانم سرباز معلم بود دارو سازی خونده بود 
خیلی هم خوب درس میداد همه باهاش حال میکردن برای همین علاقه مند شدم کلا به رشته های تجربی به ویژه داروسازی :Yahoo (105): 

البته برنامه نویسی رو هم از اول دوست داشتم ولی هنوز نتونستم به صورت حرفه ای وقت بزارم براش

----------


## ali13791379

> اولویت ها
> 
> پول
> منزلت اجتماعی
> میزان جلب توجه و جذب توجه دیگران
> نیاز به کمک کردن به دیگری (شخصیت فداکار)
> وضعیت بد اقتصادی و مسطح نبودن بازار کار در ایران
> نبود سیستم مالیاتی قوی و پاسخگو نبودن دکتر به هیچ بن البشری
> عدم شناخت از خود، علایق و توانمندی ها
> ...


 200درصد موافقم

----------


## Unfriendly

به هیچ کدومشون علاقه ای ندارم که هیچ ، متنفرم هستم  :Yahoo (21):  (دارو قابل تحمل تره بینشون البته) 

از ریاضی متنفر تر بودم پاشدم اومدم تجربی  :Yahoo (21): 

90 درصدا اینایی که میبینید عشق پزشکی و .. هستن و میگن تا من روپوش سفید نپوشم ول نمیکنم ( میتونن قصاب هم بشید خو اگه روپوش سفید میخواید  :Yahoo (20): ) و نمیتونم خودمو تو یک رشته دیگه تصور کنم و به من خانم/اقا دکتر و .... اصلا نمیدونن پزشکی چیه  :Yahoo (21):  فقط صرف اینکه از بچگی اطرافیانشون هعی تو گوششون دکتر دکتر کردن یک علاقه کاذب توشون ایجاد شده

----------


## mehdi1900

والا من رشته‌ام ریاضی بود و کلا تو دوران دبیرستان نه اینکه از زیست بدم بیاد ولی رغبتی هم بهش نداشتم. 
الانم هیچ علاقه‌ای به رشته‌های تجربی ندارم ولی ولی ولی .... تو ایران علاقه یعنی کشک. ریاضی و فیزیک یعنی الافی. مهندسی یعنی بیکاری.  به خاطر همین جبر جغرافیایی برخلاف میلم می‌خوام یکی از سه رشته تاپ تجربی رو بخونم.

----------


## Saeed744

> به هیچ کدومشون علاقه ای ندارم که هیچ ، متنفرم هستم  (دارو قابل تحمل تره بینشون البته) 
> 
> از ریاضی متنفر تر بودم پاشدم اومدم تجربی 
> 
> 90 درصدا اینایی که میبینید عشق پزشکی و .. هستن و میگن تا من روپوش سفید نپوشم ول نمیکنم ( میتونن قصاب هم بشید خو اگه روپوش سفید میخواید ) و نمیتونم خودمو تو یک رشته دیگه تصور کنم و به من خانم/اقا دکتر و .... اصلا نمیدونن پزشکی چیه  فقط صرف اینکه از بچگی اطرافیانشون هعی تو گوششون دکتر دکتر کردن یک علاقه کاذب توشون ایجاد شده


اره واقعا اون داروسازی که دکون داری اون دندون که صبح تاشب دستت تاارنج تودهن مردم ودیسک کمر پزشکی هم ازصبح تاشب باید بامریض سروکله بزنی. اگه مهندسی هم کم میگرفتن واوصاع کارودرامدش خوب بود یک ثانیه هم به پزشکی فکر نمیکردم اما امان ازاون درامد وپرستسیژ که اگه طرف متنفرهم باشه علاقه مند میشه

----------


## GOD LIKE

کیا موافقن اگه عاشق رشتت نباشی توش موفق نمیشی؟

----------


## salam55

اونقدر از این اون شنیده بودم و گاها هم دیده بودم که پزشکی خوبه و همشون راحتن و پول پارو میکنن و از این حرفا که شیفته این رشته شده بودم . دوران کنکور تموم شد و من رشته پزشکی قبول شدم و این تازه آغاز آشنایی من با این رشته بود... 
متن پایینی نقل قول یک دانشجوی پزشکیه که به نظرم بهترین توصیف شرایط  برای این رشتس 

<<اُردِرِ مريض رو گذاشتم تو پرونده و بدن بي رمقم رو به اولين ديواري كه نزديكم بود چسبوندم... درد پاهام جوري بود كه هر ثانيه احتمال ميدادم فلج شم... به فكر فرو رفتم: 
"روز اولي كه پزشكي قبول شدم شايد روي خودم همچين فشاري رو تصور نمي كردم... علوم پايه و فيزيوپات گذشت... با گذروندن هر ترم فشارها بيشتر ميشد... يه موقع هايي ظرفيت هايي از مغزم ميديدم كه باور نمي كردم داشته باشه : )بافت شناسي بهم ديد جزئي داد... با خوندن آناتومي و فيزيولوژي تو ذهنم ارتباطات شكل گرفت... پاتولوژي نكته بينم كرد... امتحان هاي سخت پاتولوژي عملي هنوز استرسش برام كابوسِ... خون، ريه، غدد و ... همه گذشت... همه چي تخصصي شده بود ديگه جزئيات بيشتري از هر چيزي ياد گرفتم... ذوق روز اول بيمارستان و استتسكوپ كه عالي بود اما طولاني نبود! همه چيز كوتاه بود و گذشت... كل دوران استاژري شايد به چشم بر هم زدني گذشت... امتحان پره انترني هم با همه استرساش تموم شد... حالا ديگه اينترن شده بودم... در واقع نزديك پزشك شدن بودم، همون جايي كه خيلي وقت پيش مي خواستم باشم! اما به چه قيمتي؟ به قيمت گذشتن بهترين شباي جوونيم تو بيمارستان؟ به قيمت خوردن غم صدها بيماري كه باهاشون برخورد كردم؟ به قيمت شنيدن توهين از مريض و سكوت كردن؟ به قيمت له شدن توي مورنينگ ها جلوي صد نفر ديگه؟ به قيمت تحقير شدناي گاه و بي گاه از طرف اتند ؟ به چه قيمتي؟ "
تو همين فكرا بودم كه مادري كه يه ساعت پيش به خاطر دهيدريشن و ادرار نكردن بچه اش نگران بود اومد و گفت مرسي  دكتر... بچه ام ادرار كرد...الانم اسباب بازي هاشو خواست، داره مي خنده... مرسي! 
نا خود آگاه خنديدم... پاهاي عزيزم درد داريد، عيبي نداره... به هر قيمتي... مي ارزيد.>>

----------


## mehdi1900

> کیا موافقن اگه عاشق رشتت نباشی توش موفق نمیشی؟


البته اگه عاشق رشتت باشی و تهش نتونی به درآمد برسی هم نابود میشی و تا حد مرگ از علاقه بی‌سرانجامت متنفر میشی! تجربه کردم که میگم.

----------


## M.javaddd

برای من تلقین عمومی و اطرافیانم روی انتخابم که پزشکی باشه خیلی موثر بوده...

----------


## Saeed744

> اونقدر از این اون شنیده بودم و گاها هم دیده بودم که پزشکی خوبه و همشون راحتن و پول پارو میکنن و از این حرفا که شیفته این رشته شده بودم . دوران کنکور تموم شد و من رشته پزشکی قبول شدم و این تازه آغاز آشنایی من با این رشته بود... 
> متن پایینی نقل قول یک دانشجوی پزشکیه که به نظرم بهترین توصیف شرایط  برای این رشتس 
> 
> <<اُردِرِ مريض رو گذاشتم تو پرونده و بدن بي رمقم رو به اولين ديواري كه نزديكم بود چسبوندم... درد پاهام جوري بود كه هر ثانيه احتمال ميدادم فلج شم... به فكر فرو رفتم: 
> "روز اولي كه پزشكي قبول شدم شايد روي خودم همچين فشاري رو تصور نمي كردم... علوم پايه و فيزيوپات گذشت... با گذروندن هر ترم فشارها بيشتر ميشد... يه موقع هايي ظرفيت هايي از مغزم ميديدم كه باور نمي كردم داشته باشه : )بافت شناسي بهم ديد جزئي داد... با خوندن آناتومي و فيزيولوژي تو ذهنم ارتباطات شكل گرفت... پاتولوژي نكته بينم كرد... امتحان هاي سخت پاتولوژي عملي هنوز استرسش برام كابوسِ... خون، ريه، غدد و ... همه گذشت... همه چي تخصصي شده بود ديگه جزئيات بيشتري از هر چيزي ياد گرفتم... ذوق روز اول بيمارستان و استتسكوپ كه عالي بود اما طولاني نبود! همه چيز كوتاه بود و گذشت... كل دوران استاژري شايد به چشم بر هم زدني گذشت... امتحان پره انترني هم با همه استرساش تموم شد... حالا ديگه اينترن شده بودم... در واقع نزديك پزشك شدن بودم، همون جايي كه خيلي وقت پيش مي خواستم باشم! اما به چه قيمتي؟ به قيمت گذشتن بهترين شباي جوونيم تو بيمارستان؟ به قيمت خوردن غم صدها بيماري كه باهاشون برخورد كردم؟ به قيمت شنيدن توهين از مريض و سكوت كردن؟ به قيمت له شدن توي مورنينگ ها جلوي صد نفر ديگه؟ به قيمت تحقير شدناي گاه و بي گاه از طرف اتند ؟ به چه قيمتي؟ "
> تو همين فكرا بودم كه مادري كه يه ساعت پيش به خاطر دهيدريشن و ادرار نكردن بچه اش نگران بود اومد و گفت مرسي  دكتر... بچه ام ادرار كرد...الانم اسباب بازي هاشو خواست، داره مي خنده... مرسي! 
> نا خود آگاه خنديدم... پاهاي عزيزم درد داريد، عيبي نداره... به هر قيمتي... مي ارزيد.>>


بازهم از این جور متن های مظلوم نمایی
یه دکتر میشناختم که متخصص چشم بود که حقوقش بالغ برپنجاه میلیون بود اونم کلا از شعلش می نالید میگفت استرس زیادداره مسیولیت داره درس زیاد خوندم نمیدونم انگار فکرمیکرد باید بشینه خونه هرماه پول مفت بریزن به حسابش. طرف کلی درس خونده مثل خر از صبح تاشب کارمیکنه هیچ گونه امنیت شعلی نداره حقوقشم به دومیلیون نمیرسه انقدر غر نمیزنه که این دکترا میزنن

----------


## Lara27

> کشک بودن علاقه در ایران


لایک :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Lara27

> وضعیت اقتصادی!


توو ایران هیچی معلوم نیس از کجا معلوم تا ده سال دیگه پزشکی اشباع نشه؟؟؟

----------


## Lara27

> اره واقعا اون داروسازی که دکون داری اون دندون که صبح تاشب دستت تاارنج تودهن مردم ودیسک کمر پزشکی هم ازصبح تاشب باید بامریض سروکله بزنی. اگه مهندسی هم کم میگرفتن واوصاع کارودرامدش خوب بود یک ثانیه هم به پزشکی فکر نمیکردم اما امان ازاون درامد وپرستسیژ که اگه طرف متنفرهم باشه علاقه مند میشه


والا تا چند سال دیگه همشون اشباع میشن . کلی ادم میشناسم رفتن خارج با پول ددی دکتر بشن برگردن . همین الانشم توی شهرای بزرگ توی هر قدم که میری مطب یه دکتره دیگه وای به حال 10سال دیگه . دیشبم یه دانشجوی دارو توی استوری اینستاش حرفای استاداش رو گذاشته بود و مضمون حرفش این بود فاتحه دارو هم خونده شده و اشباع داره میشه

----------


## dars

> بازهم از این جور متن های مظلوم نمایی
> یه دکتر میشناختم که متخصص چشم بود که حقوقش بالغ برپنجاه میلیون بود اونم کلا از شعلش می نالید میگفت استرس زیادداره مسیولیت داره درس زیاد خوندم نمیدونم انگار فکرمیکرد باید بشینه خونه هرماه پول مفت بریزن به حسابش. طرف کلی درس خونده مثل خر از صبح تاشب کارمیکنه هیچ گونه امنیت شعلی نداره حقوقشم به دومیلیون نمیرسه انقدر غر نمیزنه که این دکترا میزنن


دقیقا اینا اگه میدونستن ارشد و دکترا تو رشته های دیگه چقدر قبولیش سخته و تهش تو ایران به حقشون نرسن و دوباره کنکور تجربی شرکت کنن 
مثل همین تاپیک ارشد زیست شناسی 
میفهمیدن سختی یعنی چی؟
حداقل سختی میکشین نون سختیتون رو می خورید اونا که سختی می کشن و به حقشون نمی رسن چی
خود همین افراد بچه هاشون رو هم این رشته می فرستن اونا که هیئت علمی هستن بچه های خل و چلشون رو بازم همین رشته می فرستن

----------


## Saeed744

> والا تا چند سال دیگه همشون اشباع میشن . کلی ادم میشناسم رفتن خارج با پول ددی دکتر بشن برگردن . همین الانشم توی شهرای بزرگ توی هر قدم که میری مطب یه دکتره دیگه وای به حال 10سال دیگه . دیشبم یه دانشجوی دارو توی استوری اینستاش حرفای استاداش رو گذاشته بود و مضمون حرفش این بود فاتحه دارو هم خونده شده و اشباع داره میشه


ده ساله میگن میخواد اشباع بشه که دیدیم نشد باتوجه به این ظرفیت های کم وبازارکار همیشه عالیه این رشته ها هیچ وقت اشباع نمیشه حالا ممکنه اوصاع کمی  بدترشه اما مطمین باش هیچ وقت مثل بقیه رشته ها انقدر خراب نمیشه چون دست خودشونه

----------


## Saeed744

> منم اولاش بخاطر تلقین  خونواده اینا اومدم بعدش خودم علاقه پیدا کردم چون کمک کردنو دوس دارم صرفا ترجیح دادم اینو بگم ک چیزای دیگه هم داره مثل پول  جایگاه اینا همینجوریم بدست نمیاد باید تلاش کرد حیف ک همین علاقه ها کنکور رو هم دارن ازمون دریغ میکنن ولی بااین حال آدم با امید علاقه زنده اس  بعدشم ک بیشتر تحقیق کردم کنکور فقط یه چاله کوچولوعه در مقابل خود رشته ک قراره بخونیم مشکلات بزرگتریم هس ک باید باهاشون دست پنجه نرم کنیم...


دوروز برو خارک کارکن بعدش مثل خر میشینی کنکور میخونی کنکور وپزشکی خوندن واست میشه عین بهشت

----------


## gonahkar

فقط پول و جایگاه اجتماعی دیگه 

از همه کسایی ک میشناسم هیچ کس از ته قلب علاقه بهش نداره 
و هزاران دلیل غیر  از علاقه خالصانه باعث شده ک ب فکر پزشکی بیوفتن

البته پزشکی صرفن ی رویاس برای من . پرستاریم خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Lara27

> ده ساله میگن میخواد اشباع بشه که دیدیم نشد باتوجه به این ظرفیت های کم وبازارکار همیشه عالیه این رشته ها هیچ وقت اشباع نمیشه حالا ممکنه اوصاع کمی  بدترشه اما مطمین باش هیچ وقت مثل بقیه رشته ها انقدر خراب نمیشه چون دست خودشونه


خب تازه انقد موج پزشکی خوندن اومده . همه میرن اونور میخونن بعد بر میگردن . به نظرت مگه چقدر دکتر لازم داریم؟
همین الانشم دارو اشباعه برا هر داروخونه یه دونه مسئول فنی نیازه 
یعنی به تعداد همه کسایی که فارغ میشن توی دارو ، داروخونه هست برای اینکه بشن مسئول فنی اونجا؟

----------


## mehrab98

> ده ساله میگن میخواد اشباع بشه که دیدیم نشد باتوجه به این ظرفیت های کم وبازارکار همیشه عالیه این رشته ها هیچ وقت اشباع نمیشه حالا ممکنه اوصاع کمی  بدترشه اما مطمین باش هیچ وقت مثل بقیه رشته ها انقدر خراب نمیشه چون دست خودشونه


ظرفیتا همچین کم نیست سالی ۸ ۹هزار نفر تو ایران فقط میرن ازاد و پردیس و سراسری ۳ تای تاپ... 
داروسازی همه سودش به دارو خونه زدنه ، که الان تو تهران باید ۱۵ ۲۰ سال تو صف بمونی امتیاز جمع کنی یا بابات پول داشته باشه ۱ میلیارد به طور متوسط بدی امتیاز دارو خونه بخری... که به نظرم کسی که همچین پولی داره با درس خوندن خودشو تو زحمت میندازه. 
از بین این ۳ تا فقط دندون خوبه الان... 
پزشکی هم که ... 
وقتی وارد این رشته ها بشین متوجه میشین... الان گفتن بقیه فایده نداره. 
من خودمم دیپلمم ریاضی بودم و پیش تغییر رشته دادم و رشته ای تجربی مدینه فاضله من نبودن فقط برای فرار از بیکاری و بی پولی بعد از مهندسی خوندن تجربی اومدم...

----------


## Lara27

> ظرفیتا همچین کم نیست سالی ۸ ۹هزار نفر تو ایران فقط میرن ازاد و پردیس و سراسری ۳ تای تاپ... 
> داروسازی همه سودش به دارو خونه زدنه ، که الان تو تهران باید ۱۵ ۲۰ سال تو صف بمونی امتیاز جمع کنی یا بابات پول داشته باشه ۱ میلیارد به طور متوسط بدی امتیاز دارو خونه بخری... که به نظرم کسی که همچین پولی داره با درس خوندن خودشو تو زحمت میندازه. 
> از بین این ۳ تا فقط دندون خوبه الان... 
> پزشکی هم که ... 
> وقتی وارد این رشته ها بشین متوجه میشین... الان گفتن بقیه فایده نداره. 
> من خودمم دیپلمم ریاضی بودم و پیش تغییر رشته دادم و رشته ای تجربی مدینه فاضله من نبودن فقط برای فرار از بیکاری و بی پولی بعد از مهندسی خوندن تجربی اومدم...


فیزیو چی؟

----------


## Saeed744

> من خودم بچه جنوبم...بعدشم کارکردن عارنیست حالا یکی دوس نون بازوشو بخوره یکیم نون درس خوندنشو درنتیجه دوتاشون یه معنیو میدن تلاش کردن


اره خوب مگه اینکه ژنت خوب باشه بدون تلاش به همه چی برسی :Yahoo (106): 
منم نگفتم عاره گفتم تواون شرایط خیلی سخته

----------


## B_m10m_O

بیخیال علاقه سطحی الآنتون بشین ... دندون پزشکی رو انتخاب کنید که بعدا پشیمون نشین ...  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 
کمتر دانشجوی دندونی رو دیدم که پشیمون باشه ... برعکس دارو و خصوصا پزشکی ....

----------


## Saeed744

> ظرفیتا همچین کم نیست سالی ۸ ۹هزار نفر تو ایران فقط میرن ازاد و پردیس و سراسری ۳ تای تاپ... 
> داروسازی همه سودش به دارو خونه زدنه ، که الان تو تهران باید ۱۵ ۲۰ سال تو صف بمونی امتیاز جمع کنی یا بابات پول داشته باشه ۱ میلیارد به طور متوسط بدی امتیاز دارو خونه بخری... که به نظرم کسی که همچین پولی داره با درس خوندن خودشو تو زحمت میندازه. 
> از بین این ۳ تا فقط دندون خوبه الان... 
> پزشکی هم که ... 
> وقتی وارد این رشته ها بشین متوجه میشین... الان گفتن بقیه فایده نداره. 
> من خودمم دیپلمم ریاضی بودم و پیش تغییر رشته دادم و رشته ای تجربی مدینه فاضله من نبودن فقط برای فرار از بیکاری و بی پولی بعد از مهندسی خوندن تجربی اومدم...


هنوز نسبت به جمعیت کمتره
یه اشنایی پزشکی خونده تو طرحه میگفت ۱۲ میگیریم یا یه داروساز میگفت ۶ میگیرم بالاخره این ارقام واسه منی که صفرم رویاییه شماهارو نمیدونم
بعدم ازکسی  که توکاره وبد میگی برو بپرس حقوقت چقدره اگه گفت خودت میفهمی اوضاع چجوره که  اوصاع خراب اونا با ما خیلی فرق داره

----------


## mehrab98

> هنوز نسبت به جمعیت کمتره
> یه اشنایی پزشکی خونده تو طرحه میگفت ۱۲ میگیریم یا یه داروساز میگفت ۶ میگیرم بالاخره این ارقام واسه منی که صفرم رویاییه شماهارو نمیدونم
> بعدم ازکسی  که توکاره وبد میگی برو بپرس حقوقت چقدره اگه گفت خودت میفهمی اوضاع چجوره که  اوصاع خراب اونا با ما خیلی فرق داره


 نسبت به زحمتی که میشن چیز زیادی نمیگیرن بله تو سیستان و زاهدان پزشک طرحی برادر دوست خودم ماهی ۱۷ تومن میگیره ولی تو منطقه ای ۱۰۰ سال عقب افتاده تر از سایر نقاط ایران داره کار میکنه ... از نظر اب و هوا امکانات فرهنگ مردم و... الان دیگه فارغ التحصیلای پزشکی همه باید برن مناطق محروم و دور افتاده کار کنن نهایتش شهرستانای کوچیک ، شهرای بزرگ و شهرستانای پرجمعیت عملا دیگه مجوز مطب نمیدن تا چندین سال. 
یه دکتر متخصص میشناسم الان ۴۳ سالشه تازه اومده تهران اونم بهش مطب ندادن اومده فعلا تو بیمارستان کار میکنه
ماهی ۲۰ میلیون تومن برای گذاشتن جوونی و نداشتن لذت زندگی تو یه جای با امکانات چیز زیادیه؟
بله دارو هم ۶ ۷ تومن میگیرن خوبه ولی ۶ ۷ سال درس خوندن سخت نمیخواد با فیزیوتراپی هم میشه به این درامد رسید. 
من نمیخوام سیاهنمایی کنم خودمم اگ برگردم دلم میخواد تلاش کنم اول دندون قبول شم اگ نشد شاید پزشکی ... ولی میخوام بگم ناله هاشون الکی هم نیست چون فقط پولو میبینیم زحمتی که برای رسیدن به اون پول کشیده شده و میشه رو نمیبینیم.

----------


## _Senoritta_

همه چی از اون شب شروع شد  :Yahoo (2): تو مهمونی ک دیدمش با نگاه اول عاشقش شدم :Yahoo (2): 
ب عشق در نگاه اول اعتقاد دارید؟ :Yahoo (2): 
حالا شوخی رو بذاریم کنار من اولش از همه رشته های تجربی بدم میومد چون اصن عاشق ریاضی بودم میخواستم کامپیوتر یا مکانیک بخونم ولی ب زور فرستادنم تجربی :Yahoo (2): 
دیگ اولش ی ذره ممانعت کردم تو درس خوندن ولی بعدش از پزشکی خوشم اومد یعنی بیشتر از اینکه رشته عملی بود مخصوصا بعد ۲ سال و نیم ک قراره بری بیمارستان :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed744

> نسبت به زحمتی که میشن چیز زیادی نمیگیرن بله تو سیستان و زاهدان پزشک طرحی برادر دوست خودم ماهی ۱۷ تومن میگیره ولی تو منطقه ای ۱۰۰ سال عقب افتاده تر از سایر نقاط ایران داره کار میکنه ... از نظر اب و هوا امکانات فرهنگ مردم و... الان دیگه فارغ التحصیلای پزشکی همه باید برن مناطق محروم و دور افتاده کار کنن نهایتش شهرستانای کوچیک ، شهرای بزرگ و شهرستانای پرجمعیت عملا دیگه مجوز مطب نمیدن تا چندین سال. 
> یه دکتر متخصص میشناسم الان ۴۳ سالشه تازه اومده تهران اونم بهش مطب ندادن اومده فعلا تو بیمارستان کار میکنه
> ماهی ۲۰ میلیون تومن برای گذاشتن جوونی و نداشتن لذت زندگی تو یه جای با امکانات چیز زیادیه؟
> بله دارو هم ۶ ۷ تومن میگیرن خوبه ولی ۶ ۷ سال درس خوندن سخت نمیخواد با فیزیوتراپی هم میشه به این درامد رسید. 
> من نمیخوام سیاهنمایی کنم خودمم اگ برگردم دلم میخواد تلاش کنم اول دندون قبول شم اگ نشد شاید پزشکی ... ولی میخوام بگم ناله هاشون الکی هم نیست چون فقط پولو میبینیم زحمتی که برای رسیدن به اون پول کشیده شده و میشه رو نمیبینیم.


اخه میگی یه جور زحمت کشیدن انگار مثلا ماها کلا داریم خوش میگذرونیم وعشق وحال میکنیم  انقدر هستند که تلاششون از یک پزشک متخصص بیشتر بوده اما هنوز صفر صفرن.
بعدم شش هفت سال درس خوندن چیزیه اخه شماهررشته بخوای تا ارشد بخونی ۶ ۷ سال طول میکشه
نمیدونم شاید این ارقام واسه شما کم باشه من که حاصرم برگردم به دوران غارنشینی اما ۱۷ بهم بدن :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Django

اونجا که بابام گفت کاش لااقل آخوند شده بودی...

----------


## kurdish boy

از بچگی هی دکتر دکتر کردن دیگه علاقه مند شدیم بهش
بعد پول اره درامدم تاثیر زیادی داره در علاقه

----------


## ShahabM

از بین این همه اشخاصی که تاکنون در این باره نظر دادند و اونهایی که بعد نظر خواهند داد، تعداد کمی واقعا به این رشته ها علاقه دارند (منظورم علاقه واقعی است) و بقیه اکثرا یا به خاطر پول و موقعیت اجتماعی هست یا حرف خانواده و مردم. در این بین اشخاصی هم هستند که فکر می کنند واقعا به این رشته ها علاقه دارند ولی این علاقه کاذب هست یعنی ناشی از حرفهایی هست که خانواده یا مردم در مدت ده سال و ... بهشون گفته اند.
خواهشا نیایید بگید تو اشتباه می کنی و همه علاقه مند هستیم و ... چون خودتونم می دونید خیلیا فقط به خاطر پول میان تو این رشته ها.

البته در حال حاضر قبولی در این رشته ها بسیار سخت شده و هر کس قبول بشه اعم از اینکه علاقه داشته باشه یا نداشته باشه کارش و تلاشش قابل تحسین هست.

----------


## therealfarshid

هیچی
فقط از بقیه رشته ها کمتر مزخرف هست(مخصوصا از نطر اقتصادی)

----------


## farnazm77

من داروسازی میخونم و هنوز بعد از ۴ ترم خیلی علاقه مند نیستم! بدم نمیاد ولی درسمو با رغبت نمیخونم.
ای کاش وضع جامعه فرق داشت تا رشته های مورد علاقم آینده داشتن و اونا را دنبال می کردم.

----------


## koalima77

پرستیژ _درامد_از قبلم دوست داشتم  پزشکیو فوتبالو علوم سیاسیو دوست داشتم ولی خب پزشکی رو انتخاب کردم
البته اینکه چند سال پیش پدربزرگمو به علت سرطان از دست دادمو و دوست ندارم بذارم  همچین اتفاقی برای کسی بیفته کم تاثیر نذاشت روی انتخابم
چند بارم که استادا از بچه ها دلیل انتخاب پزشکیو پرسیدن به جز ۳ یا ۴ نفر همه میگفتن به خاطر اینده درامد و موقعیت اجتماعی اومدن چند نفری هم که توی کلاس  رشته های دیگه خوندنو اومدن 
اینده بد بقیه رشته هارو میرسونه متاسفانه
و متاسفانه  این وسط  کلی استعداد که میتونستن رشته ای که میتونستن بخونن مجبور شدن برن یه رشته دیگه 
امیدوارم در اینده این وضعیت بهتر بشه

----------


## Matin VT

پول
میخوام بچم اگه دختر بود بجای نوار بهداشتی از دلار استفاده کنه
پول 
میخوام وقتی دلم یه چیز خاصی رو خواست،بدونم که میتونم همین الان بدست بیارمش
پول
چون حس امنیت میده
پول
شاید غم عقده ها بمونه باهات تا آخر عمر،ولی حداقل کمشون میکنه
و پول و پول و پول
.............
اینجا علایق مرده...

----------


## unlucky

> پول
> میخوام بچم اگه دختر بود بجای نوار بهداشتی از دلار استفاده کنه
> پول 
> میخوام وقتی دلم یه چیز خاصی رو خواست،بدونم که میتونم همین الان بدست بیارمش
> پول
> چون حس امنیت میده
> پول
> شاید غم عقده ها بمونه باهات تا آخر عمر،ولی حداقل کمشون میکنه
> و پول و پول و پول
> ...


کاملا موافقم (:
پول خیلی مهمه.

+ فقط اون قسمت که گفتی امنیت. گاهی اوقات ممکنه باعث نا امنی هم بشه ((:
مثلا میکننت تو گونی ازت باج میگیرن  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 

وقتی پولدار شدی یکی دو تا بادیگارد بگیر حتما  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hasannasr

سلام من کلاس های مهندس یحیوی را می رفتم الان که رفتم توی کانال ایشان جواب تمرین درخانه هها برداشته شده لطفا اگر کسی داره سریع برام بفرسته نظام قدیم هستم

----------


## Mysterious

دوم راهنمایی بودم رفتم دکتر پوست
رو کارتش نوشته بود از دانشگاه تهران مدرک گرفته
پیش خودم گفتم وا ایشون چرا اومدن منطقه3 با این مدرک؟
گفتم لابد کارش اونجاها نگرفته یا پزشک خوبی نیست آخه پزشک خوب اینجاها چیکار میکنه؟
خلاصه وقتی علاقشو دیدم که میگفت عشق میکنم وقتی مریض معاینه میکنم خوشم اومد واقعنم دکتر فوق العاده ایین
جالبه واسم که میگفت من اصلا دنبال تخصص تو ایران نیستم 
مطب خودشو داشت ولی نه مطب میلیاردی یه مطب ساده که با عشق میومد و میرفت حس خوبم به مریضش القا میکرد
نمیدونم چرا از اون موقع جرقه ش تو ذهنم افتاد که پزشک بشم
هر چند سوم دبیرستان بیخیال شدم ولی باز به خودم اومدم
بالعکس خیلیا به پول فک نمیکنم(الان میگن کشکه و دروغ میگی) یه بار قراره زندگی کنم پس میخوام برم دنبال علاقم نه پول
خب خداروشکر که دخترم و شوهرم باید خرجمو بده :Yahoo (4): 
ولی اون عشقی که از آقای دکتر به شغلش دیدم واقعا واقعا شیفتم کرد
وقتی از دانشگاه تهران میگفت
یا میخندید میگف از شیفت میترسیدم واسه همین مطب زدم خیلی تو اون سن واسم جالب بود
مشخص بود به هیچ وجه دنبال پول نیست وگرنه میخوند و تخصص میگرفت اونم تو ایران با این وضع پزشک سالاری 
یا میرفت با پول باباش کله تهران مطب میزد نه منطقه3
خلاصه این شد که گرفتار شدم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## danlelord

> یبار رفتم دکتر 
> الرژی داشتم 
> انقدر خوب امعا و احشا درونیمو براش توضیح دادم که کجا احساس خفگی می کنم گفت شما دانشجوی پزشکی هستین؟ گفتم نه 
> گفت بشی هم بد نیست 
> همین دیگه
> گرفتارمون کرد لامصب


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## arweenn

> 


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## danlelord

> هیچی
> فقط از بقیه رشته ها کمتر مزخرف هست(مخصوصا از نطر اقتصادی)


 :Y (562):  :Y (562):

----------


## Saeed744

نمیدونم چرا همه کنکوریا عاشق این سه تا رشته اند یعنی کسی نیست مثلا عاشق مهندسی کشاورزی وطبیعت باشه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## GOD LIKE

کسی هست حالش از پزشکی بهم بخوره ولی عاشق پول و مزایاش باشه؟ جدا میشه با این ذهنیت پزشک موفقی شد آخه؟

----------


## naek

> کسی هست حالش از پزشکی بهم بخوره ولی عاشق پول و مزایاش باشه؟ جدا میشه با این ذهنیت پزشک موفقی شد آخه؟


بعد ی مدت دانشگاهو بیمارستان رفتن طرف علاقمند میشه دیگ..

----------


## therealfarshid

> بعد ی مدت دانشگاهو بیمارستان رفتن طرف علاقمند میشه دیگ..


باید خدمتتون بگم که دقیقا 180 درجه بچرخین برعکسش اتفاق می افته!
توی ایران کاری رو که باید اینترن انجام بده حتی فراتر از اون چیزی هست که باید(یعنی ی سری کارها رو که اصلا به اینترن ربطی نداره رو اینترن باید انجام بده وگرنه اون استاد میاد و میندازه اینترن بیچاره رو!)
شیراز که من خبر دارم حقوق اینترن در ماه 490 تا 600 هست!
اینترن 8 شبانه روز هم باید کشیک وایسه تو ماه علاوه بر اون 8-12 که باید بره بیمارستان!
خب پول کم کار زیاد آموزش درهم برهم یا اصلا بهتره بگم هیچ آموزش
همه اینا رو بذاری کنار هم میشه علاقه؟!
من خودم هم باید برم همین پزشکی چون چاره ی دیگه ای نیست
این رشته حداقل واسه کسایی که میان تجربی توی اولویت هست بالاخره
این درمورد این بود که بگم همین طوریا هم نیست بری عاشق پزشکی بشی با ی مدت بیمارستان رفتن!


این متن پایین فقط واسه اینه که بگم واقعا چه خبره!
در مورد اینکه میگن دکتر بشی پولدار میشی-باید بگم ... شعر ترین چیزی هست که میگن تا ی نفر انگیزشو پیدا کنه-بله پولدار میشی اما توی 40-50 سالگی وقتی که کل جوونیت رو نابود کردی-با فرض اینکه اولین کنکور قبول شی یعنی 18 سالگی میری دانشگاه-ما نمیگیم 15 ترم هست میشه هفت سال و نیم میایم میگیم نوین اجرا میشه و میشه 6.5 سال-اگر بخوای تخصصی رو بری که کمترین زمان رو ازت بگیره 4 سال طول میکشه-2 سال طرح عمومی+2سال طرح تخصص+اگر پسر باشی 2 سال سربازی----تا اینجا اگر دختر باشی 14.5 سال و اگر پسر باشی 16.5 سال از مهم ترین قسمت زندگیت رفت! حداقل باید ی چن سالی کار کنی تا کارت بگیره یا نه؟!-میبینی راحت هیچی از زندگیت نره تازه اگر دختر باشی تقریبا 15 سال هست که اگر 18 سالگی شروع کنی 33 سالگی تازه فارغ التحصیل میشی(تازه اگر امتحان تخصص رو هم همون اول کار قبول بشی!)
میدونم توی طرح هم بهت حقوق میدن-ولی با اون حقوق هیچکس پوادار تلقی نشده-حتی اگر هم با حقوق طرح پولدار شی با فرض محال! توی ی جای دورافتاده هستی مگه میتونی اصلا از اون پ.ل لذتی ببری؟!
اگر هم دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو مطالعه کرده باشین اگر منطقه یکی باشین و دوره روزانه برید پزشکی باید هم اندازه مدت تحصیل برید تعهد خدمت رو اجرا کنید! اگر هم منطقه 2 یا 3 باید دو برابر مدت زمان تحصیل!
البته اینا رو گفتم که فقط بگم اوضاع چه شکلی هست توی دنیای واقعی و خارج از اون چیزایی که بقیه توی دبیرستان و از بیرون بهمون در مورد پزشکی میگفتن! وگرنه شما عمومیت رو با هر دردسر و بی احترامی که بهت میشه و پول کم بگیر بعدش از هزار تا قانونی که جلوت هست 999 تاش واسه دور زدن اون قانون اصلی هست!

----------


## naek

> باید خدمتتون بگم که دقیقا 180 درجه بچرخین برعکسش اتفاق می افته!
> توی ایران کاری رو که باید اینترن انجام بده حتی فراتر از اون چیزی هست که باید(یعنی ی سری کارها رو که اصلا به اینترن ربطی نداره رو اینترن باید انجام بده وگرنه اون استاد میاد و میندازه اینترن بیچاره رو!)
> شیراز که من خبر دارم حقوق اینترن در ماه 490 تا 600 هست!
> اینترن 8 شبانه روز هم باید کشیک وایسه تو ماه علاوه بر اون 8-12 که باید بره بیمارستان!
> خب پول کم کار زیاد آموزش درهم برهم یا اصلا بهتره بگم هیچ آموزش
> همه اینا رو بذاری کنار هم میشه علاقه؟!
> من خودم هم باید برم همین پزشکی چون چاره ی دیگه ای نیست
> این رشته حداقل واسه کسایی که میان تجربی توی اولویت هست بالاخره



بله درسته..ولی بلاخره جالبه کارش بنظرم با اینک علاقه خاصی ندارم خودم
جفت خواهرام پزشکین از اولم عاشقش نبودن ولی خو الان نارااضی "ب اون شدت"نیستن
اینترنیم خوب جز دوران اموزشیه دیگ بهرحال..
تجربه کردنم اموزشه دیگ :Yahoo (4): 

درمورد پولش ک موافقم..کسی ک پول اولویتشه دندون بره بهتره چون تو دانشجوییشم میتونه کارکنه..

----------


## B_m10m_O

> کسی هست حالش از پزشکی بهم بخوره ولی عاشق پول و مزایاش باشه؟ جدا میشه با این ذهنیت پزشک موفقی شد آخه؟


این تصور که علاقه «پیدا شدنی» هست قدیمی و اشتباهه ... در واقع علاقه «ایجاد» میشه و به صورت پیش فرض وجود نداره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hell queen

> کسی هست حالش از پزشکی بهم بخوره ولی عاشق پول و مزایاش باشه؟ جدا میشه با این ذهنیت پزشک موفقی شد آخه؟


بلی.
میشه موفق شد.
حتی اگه پزشک موفقی هم نشه، پولدار موفقی میشه.
باید قبول کرد اولویت با " پوله"

# علاقه = کشک

----------


## therealfarshid

> بله درسته..ولی بلاخره جالبه کارش بنظرم با اینک علاقه خاصی ندارم خودم
> جفت خواهرام پزشکین از اولم عاشقش نبودن ولی خو الان نارااضی "ب اون شدت"نیستن
> اینترنیم خوب جز دوران اموزشیه دیگ بهرحال..
> تجربه کردنم اموزشه دیگ



متن اصلی رو ویرایش کردم و ی سری اطلاعات اضافه کردم
اگر دوست داشتین بخونید

----------


## fara

سوال بنظرم باید برعکس باشه 
ایا کسی هست از پول از موقعیت و پرستیژ بالای اجتماعی از مطمئن بودن به اینده از نداشتن استرس به اینده و درنهایت واقعا کمک به هم نوع خودش بدش بیاد؟/ خب خیلی ها بدشون نمیاد حالا تو ایران چجور میتونی همه رو داشته باشی؟......
یوقتایی اصلا فرصت به انتخاب و علاقه نمیرسه 
راهیه که باید رفت یعنی راهیه تنها راهیه که برامون گذاشتن

----------


## zahra_zahra

فقط فک کردم چه آدمایی هستن که به خاطر نداشتن پول درمان ، شاهد مرگ عزیزانشون بودن

----------


## moeinn

بزار معدل قطعی بشه یه علاقه ای نشونمون بدن

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

قبلا تو یه تاپیک دیگه گفتم نمیدونم معیار علاقه پزشکی چیه و چطور با این حد از اطلاعات(مطلبی که توی اینترنت پیدا میشه) علاقه مند هستن دوستان
به زیست شناسی علاقی داشتم اومدم تجربی  همین

----------


## kawaiimahdi

منم زیست و شیمی دوست

----------


## pegαh

اونایی که دندون پزشکی دوس دارین،میشه بگین به چه چیز دندون پزشکی علاقمند شدین؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> اونایی که دندون پزشکی دوس دارین،میشه بگین به چه چیز دندون پزشکی علاقمند شدین؟


اصلا لذت خیلی خاصی هست که همش سرت تو دهن بیمارا باشه . مخصوصا وقتی طرف همه ی دندوناش سیاه و نارنجی و قهوه ای هستن و اومده کلشو بکشه مصنوعی بذاره  :Yahoo (35): 
خب معلومه دیگه.پول  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## moeinn

> اونایی که دندون پزشکی دوس دارین،میشه بگین به چه چیز دندون پزشکی علاقمند شدین؟


به هیچ رشته ای مسخره نکنین به چه چیز دندون علاقه مند شدین یعنی چی وقتی دندونت درد گرفت اونوقت میفهمی شما هم همش دنبال کلاس گذاشتن و....هستین

----------


## Ebrahim999

> اونایی که دندون پزشکی دوس دارین،میشه بگین به چه چیز دندون پزشکی علاقمند شدین؟


خودت چي فكر ميكني؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pegαh

> به هیچ رشته ای مسخره نکنین به چه چیز دندون علاقه مند شدین یعنی چی وقتی دندونت درد گرفت اونوقت میفهمی شما هم همش دنبال کلاس گذاشتن و....هستین


من مسخره نکردم.
دارم دلیلشو میپرسم.
شما هر جور میخوای برداشت کن.

----------


## 19pf

> فقط و فقط سریال کره ای پزشکان جوان


از فیلم کره ای متنفرم 
وقتی همه اعضای خانواده میشینن پای تی وی دارن فیلم کره ای نگاه میکنن من فقط ثانیه شماری میکنم که تموم شه ولی نمی دونم چرا همیشه 1 ساعتش به اندازه 3 ساعت طول میکشه :Yahoo (23): 
رفع اسپم : بنظرم قبل از اینکه این رشته رو انتخاب کنید حتما حتما برید داخل سایتی که کتابای پزشکی رو میفروشند چند صفحه ازش رو نگاه کنید و بخونید ببینید بهشون علاقه دارید یا نه ؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> از فیلم کره ای متنفرم 
> وقتی همه اعضای خانواده میشینن پای تی وی دارن فیلم کره ای نگاه میکنن من فقط ثانیه شماری میکنم که تموم شه ولی نمی دونم چرا همیشه 1 ساعتش به اندازه 3 ساعت طول میکشه
> رفع اسپم : بنظرم قبل از اینکه این رشته رو انتخاب کنید حتما حتما برید داخل سایتی که کتابای پزشکی رو میفروشند چند صفحه ازش رو نگاه کنید و بخونید ببینید بهشون علاقه دارید یا نه ؟


مگه سال کنکور با زنجیر میبندت جلو تلویزیون ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Misto

خب راستش یه سریالی پخش میشد از Syfy که خیلی خوشم میومد ازش ... مربوط به CDC که تو یه جا هایی مثل آفریقا میرفتن برای درمان و پیدا کردن دارو برای یه ویروس جدید ... 
 :Yahoo (76):  از بچگی هم خیلی علاقه داشتم به همچین کارای آزمایشگاهی که مثلا رو ویروس تحقیق کنن بعد رو آدما امتحان کنن درمان هارو ، بعد شروع کنن آدمارو درمون کنن  :Yahoo (4):  یا کلا از هستی ساقطشون کنن ... این سریاله هم یه جورایی نقش مهمی داشت تو علاقه به پزشکی  :Yahoo (10):  ...
البته بین خودمون بمونه ، مطمئن نیستم پزشکی قراره اینطوری باشه یا نه  :Yahoo (20):  ... ولی دوست دارم تو یه جایی مثل CDC کار کنم و برم دنبال چیزای جدید(ویروسای خفن خخخ) ... نه مثل این دکترا تو مطب بشینم قرص سرماخوردگی تجویز کنم ...

----------


## 19pf

> مگه سال کنکور با زنجیر میبندت جلو تلویزیون ؟


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
نه دوست عزیز کلی منظورم بود البته قدیما میدیدن الان بیشتر فیلم ترکی نگاه میکنن که اونم دوست ندارم 
فیلم فقط آمریکایی اکشن ( میدونی من کنارشون مینشستم تا اون کره ایه تموم شه تا نوبت فیلم خودم برسه که اونم با وجود اینکه 1 ساعت بود اما خیلی طول میکشید تا تموم شه ولی نه الان تی وی نگاه نگاه نمیکنم ممنون که گوش زد کردین )

----------


## Ultra

پول!
یعنی ما واقعا 600 هزار نفر علاقه مند به پزشکی داریم؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> نه دوست عزیز کلی منظورم بود البته قدیما میدیدن الان بیشتر فیلم ترکی نگاه میکنن که اونم دوست ندارم 
> فیلم فقط آمریکایی اکشن ( میدونی من کنارشون مینشستم تا اون کره ایه تموم شه تا نوبت فیلم خودم برسه که اونم با وجود اینکه 1 ساعت بود اما خیلی طول میکشید تا تموم شه ولی نه الان تی وی نگاه نگاه نمیکنم ممنون که گوش زد کردین )


من حاضر بودم اون یه ساعت رو برم رائفی پور گوش بدم تا اینکه سریال کره ای ببینم  :Yahoo (4): 
خواهش میکنم.فقط یه شوخی بود

----------


## Heni

1.کمک به بهبودی و سلامت افراد و اینکه عاملی باشم برای حال خوب دیگران خیلی برام دوست داشتنیه.
2.اینکه پراز چالشه و به خاطرش باید از خیلی چیزا بگذری و برای رسیدن به یک سطح بالاتر باید سخت تلاش کنی وحسابی خودتو قوی کنی وهمینه که ارزشمندش میکنه.
3.اینکه سرشار از علم ویادگیری و تجربست,میتونی مدام کنجکاوی کنی و عمیق تر بشی واز اموخته هات لذت ببری.
4.مرتبه و رفاه اجتماعی.
هرکسی دلایل خودشو داره اما مهم اینه که ما انسانیم و در هر جایگاهی که قرار بگیریم مهمترین رسالتمون باید زنده کردن امید باشه و این وقتی اتفاق میفته که به هم دیگه اهمیت بدیم و بی تفاوت از کنار کسی که به کمک و همدلی ما نیاز داره رد نشیم.
اینده خودمون رو بسازیم اونوقته که میتونیم یک جامعه رو خوشحال کنیم.(کسی که حال خودش و زندگیش خوب نباشه نمیتونه برای بقیه هم چندان مفید باشه).
 :Yahoo (8):  # زندگی را زندگی کنیم# :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ebrahim999

> به هیچ رشته ای مسخره نکنین به چه چیز دندون علاقه مند شدین یعنی چی وقتی دندونت درد گرفت اونوقت میفهمی شما هم همش دنبال کلاس گذاشتن و....هستین


داداش در مهم بودن كار اونا هيچ بحثي نيست
اما اينكه انگيزه اوليه واسه دندون رفتن چي بوده يه بحث ديگس

----------


## Saeed744

> اونایی که دندون پزشکی دوس دارین،میشه بگین به چه چیز دندون پزشکی علاقمند شدین؟


پول و پرستیژ
وگرنه کمردرد بگیری و ازصبح تاشب دستت تو دهن خوشبو مردم باشه چه لذتی داره اخه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mehran123

ولي يه عده خيلي كمي(١٠٠٠ نفر از ١٠٠٠٠٠ داوطلب) واقعا علاقه دارن بقيه هم زوركي ميرن و هيچم تو زندگيشون موفق نميشن

----------


## Saeed744

> ولي يه عده خيلي كمي(١٠٠٠ نفر از ١٠٠٠٠٠ داوطلب) واقعا علاقه دارن بقيه هم زوركي ميرن و هيچم تو زندگيشون موفق نميشن


تا ببینی تعریفت از موفقیت چیه

----------


## نگارخانم

> پول و پرستیژ
> وگرنه کمردرد بگیری و ازصبح تاشب دستت تو دهن خوشبو مردم باشه چه لذتی داره اخه


صداقت شما نابودم کرد :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## نگارخانم

> عزیزان جان درود
> سوالم منظور خاصی نداره و به عمقش فکر نکنید. اصلا فرض بر این که همه رشته های دیگه رونق دارن و سر رشته پزشکی شاهد جنگ نیستیم. میخوام از اونایی که علاقه مند به پزشکی و همینطور رشته های دندان و دارو هستن بپرسم دقیقا چجوری وچرا علاقه مند به این رشته ها شدید یعنی چی دیدید ازشون؟ (لطفا مثل سریالای ایرانی سانسور نکنید و سریع نرید سراغ اصل مطلب. مثل سریالای ترکیه ای کلا روند علاقه مند شدنتونو از اول آشنایی تا آخر تعریف کنید  )


اتفاق افتاد دست من نبود
من نفهمبیدم کجا عاشق شدم
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
برادر بزرگترم دندانپزشک هستن 
از اونجا شکل گرفت

----------


## saeid_NRT

به عشق بعد از انتخاب رشته اعتقاد داری؟ :Yahoo (76): 
این سوال اصلا جواب نداره. فقط رفته رفته علاقه مند میشی. همین. البته ممکنه زده هم بشی یا اصن هیچ حسی نداشته باشی. 
یه سری چیزا هستش که میتونه هم علاقه مندت کنه هم متنفر! مثلا تشویق اطرافیان و بیماران. وقتی بهت احترام میذارن از طرفی اتفاق هم میوفته که زیاد دید خوبی نسبت بهت ندارن مخصوصا برا پزشکی ها.
درسای زیاد و سنگین میتونه هم علاقه مندت کنه هم متنفرت کنه. ممکنه بگی چجوری؟ منم میگم نمیدونم :Yahoo (76): 
بعضی رفتار ها یکم اذیتت میکنه مثلا یه استاد فوق تخصص میاد تو کلاس یهو اتوماتیک بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ای قهوه ایتون میکنه. مثلا میگه شما هیچی نیستید! شما فقط اکسیژن تلف میکنید. برای بیمار و اساتید اذیتید. ولی خوب مام زیاد جدی نمیگیریم :Yahoo (76): 

"خیلی چیزهای کوچیک و درشت، کم اهمیت و پر اهمیت میتونه علاقه مند یا متنفرت کنه" بستگی به خودت داره :Yahoo (3):

----------


## saeid_NRT

اهان اینم بگم.
چیزایی که تو سریالای ایرانی میبینید که کلا فراموش کنید. از طرفی تو سریالای پزشکی ایرانی خیلی از چیزایی که نشون میده از لحاظ پزشکی مضحکه. یا بعضی فیلمای دیگه یه تصویرایی از پزشکی نشون میدن که واقعا غلطه.
ولی سریالای خارجی مثلا house MD مطابق با پزشکی هست ولی درام و پیازداغشو خیلی زیاد میکنن چون اون یه سریاله و دنبال جذب مخاطب. اینم ملاک نیس
کلا فیلم و سریال ملاکتون نباشه چون هیچ تصور درستی نمیده بهتون.
ولی خوب ممکنه بگید من میرم دندون پزشکی یه کار "ساده" انجام میده و ده دقیقه طول نمیکشه فلان قد پول میگیره یا میرم پیش متخصص یه رب ویزیت میکنه فلان قد پول میگیره. شما فقط زمان صرف شده و پول دریافت شده رو میبینید! پشت قضیه رو نمیبینید! زحمت ها و تلاش هایی که انجام دادن چقدر علم و تکنیک و تجربه پشت ده دقیقه ویزیت هست رو نمیبینید.
پس حساب کتاب هاتون تو مطب دکتر ها رو هم ملاک قرار ندید.

----------


## Saeed744

> صداقت شما نابودم کرد


 :Yahoo (20): نه راستیتش شوخی کردم اینو یکی از دوستان که دندانپزشک بود میگفت :Yahoo (76): بهرحال هر شغلی سختی های خودش داره که تو دندانپزشکی این سختی ها خیلی کمتره ودرامدش هم خوبه کلا تواین اوضاع مملکت شغل ایده الیه

----------


## naek

> اونایی که دندون پزشکی دوس دارین،میشه بگین به چه چیز دندون پزشکی علاقمند شدین؟


فک کنم اکثرا برا علاقه نیس..ترجیحه
بین سه رشته یکی دندونو ترجیح میده یکی پزشکی یکیم دارو
ازنظر کثیف کاریم دندون بدتر از پزشکی ک نیس :Yahoo (110): 
 :Yahoo (76):

----------

